

Tips for junior programmers - fogus
http://www.turnleafdesign.com/?p=114

======
AndrewHampton
Looks like this was plagiarized from here:
<http://www.turnleafdesign.com/?p=114>

The code-purity post was from 10/6 and the turnleafdesign article was posed on
9/27. Also links in the code-purity article are referenced but don't exist,
such as "For those who use Eclipse I would recommend these video casts."

~~~
barrkel
And his "Tips for web designers and developers" seems to have copied from
here: [http://blarnee.blogspot.com/2009/09/10-professional-tips-
for...](http://blarnee.blogspot.com/2009/09/10-professional-tips-for-web-
designers.html)

------
Scaryclouds
I wrote a response to this <http://www.turnleafdesign.com/?p=172>

